# my first batch with smelly stuff



## Neil (Dec 6, 2007)

32 degrees outside , I'm making soap on the back deck.
This test batch represents lots of research..But I still have a long way to go. 

Making the Orange 9-oil base






here is the soap in a makeshift mold:





this soap smells really good, The combination of grapefuit, honeysuckle and tea tree seem to go together very well, hope it retains the aroma.
ingredients:
Batch #7  12-06-07 hmm hmm good 
Orange base ( 9 oil )
( 20 ingredients)
Lard						
Amish coconut oil					
Indian orange Palm oil				
Dark yellow Olive oil			
Grape seed oil			
Safflower oil			
Soybean oil		
Almond oil			
Walnut oil	
Castor oil				
Stearic Acid

additives: ( 2.75 oz)
1/4 oz grapefruit oil EO
1/4 oz. honey suckle oil EO
1/4 oz. aloe
1/4 oz. vitamin E oil
1/4 oz glycerin
1/4 oz sweet oil (olive)
1/4 oz. tea tree oil
1 tbsp turmeric powder (steeped in 1 oz. olive oil)


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Good looking!  Must see cut pics!  Are you going to insulate for a gel or not?  Keep us up-dated Neil.
Sounds like you live in the Mid-west!
Nasty day here today.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Neil (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Paul. 


> Are you going to insulate for a gel or not?



I assume you mean insulate the mold.. but thats just a cardboard taped together makeshift mold. One day I'll get a real mold. 
Question:
                    What do you use to get EO's off your hands? Coffee soap? Ive washed several times with regular soap but I can still smell the stuff. I dont mind Patchoili but honeysuckle is a little to loud.

here is what I woke up to this morning..What a blessing, I love snow. Had to drive a couple hundred miles in it today, But I still love it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Yea try the coffee soap.  You can also use used coffee grounds and just rub them on your hands then wash.  Nice picture.  We has about 1/8" of ice today, with more for this weekend and early next week.

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Neil (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Paul.

Here is my newest batch all cut into squares. Not bad for a test batch. This soap really smells good it also has a great texture, The stearic acid, palm and coconut oil made it a good solid bar. The picture is a photo I 
took last sping, I call it star burst.






P.S. My beveler has arthritis..LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

That stove is to die for!


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 6, 2007)

absolutly beautiful soap!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW that is some pretty soap!  The scent sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## Bret (Dec 7, 2007)

Really off topic, but the photo the soaps are on... any idea what kind of flower that is??? I have those in my garden and I have no clue what they are. They were there when we bought the house last year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

I love your stove! How beautiful!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job on the soap!


----------

